# Teacher in Burlington, Oakville Ontario



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

I need an education.

Please recommend a teacher in Burlington (L&M or private or ?), Oakville ?.

I play Floyd, Zeppelin, VH, Blues. I want to get into the theory behind the music, the fundamentals of scales, etc., so I know the reason for the notes that I play. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I'd highly recommend Wes, who is my teacher in Burlington (Appleby Line/Upper Middle):
http://www.jwesleyrussell.com/
He's a young guy (from my vantage point) who is trained musically, and puts a lot of effort into tailoring the material to help me meet my objectives.


----------

